
Asking VCs which startups will boom in 2016 - urahara
http://www.businessinsider.com/startups-that-will-be-huge-in-2016-2015-12
======
jefflinwood
Interesting to see that many of these startups are enterprise software-as-a-
service companies (NextDoor being an obvious exception). A lot of them seem
like they would be very compelling demos during pre-sales, but very tough to
fully implement and integrate into the enterprise.

~~~
r2dnb
I'm curious, which startup make you think that ?

------
mud_dauber
I'd feel more charitable towards these types of articles if businessinsider
would grade VC's predictions after 3-5 years.

------
merb
So many useless stuff...

~~~
dang
Please don't post empty dismissals to Hacker News. It poisons the community,
even when you're right.

Thoughtful criticism is fine, and any criticism worth making can be made
thoughtfully.

~~~
untilHellbanned
So thoughtful means typing more words? How do determine what is thoughtful?
Slippery slope to over-mod-ville it seems.

